# Question about Salmon Oil and Vitamin E



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had Kodee on salmon oil and vit E supplements since he was a small puppy (started him on it when he had mange at about 9 weeks old for his coat, and kept him on it ever since). Anyway, so far I've always given him Grizzly Salmon Oil, and Vit E supplements (200 mg) from Azmira Holistic Animal Care. I've been happy with both, but I can't find that brand of Vit E around here in stores, so I always order it. Can I just give him the same amount of Vit E that's sold for people? (I'm assuming I can, but wanted to see if there's some reason not to).

The other question is: Is there any real difference in quality/results between the Grizzly Salmon Oil, and Alaskan "Bear" Treats Salmon Oil? I noticed that it has Rosemary in it, along with the Salmon oil itself. What is the rosemary added for? (I bought a small bottle of it today to last me until the next time I order his stuff).

I'm not unhappy with the stuff I use now, but the other brands I mentioned would just be easier to get around here. TIA!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I like Grizzley as well, but use the Alaskan Bear oil too as I can get it easily here. I have not seen a difference between the 2, I used the Grizzley for about a year and now the Alaskan Bear oil for year, no difference.

I also use vit E from the grocery store that is for humans. 400 I.U. per dog per day. Has worked great for us!









I am just glad I can get both of these in 2 quick stops, no shipping, plus like I said it seems to work all the same around here.

Hope that helps


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Is there that much difference in the effects of the Grizzly or Alaskan Bear oil VS the "cheapo" Salmon oil capsules they have at Walmart?

Several years ago I gave my dogs Salmon oil and Vit E. But the only place I could notice any difference was in my wallet. I couldn't see any difference in the dogs when they were on it vs when they weren't.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I've had Kodee on it since about 9 weeks old, and I honestly dont know what his coat would look like without it. However, I know that Salmon Oil and Vit E are supposed to be good for preventing/treating inflammation, and some say it is great for joints. I started Kodee on it b/c he had mange, and the treatment (medicated baths) were wreaking havok on his skin - it got very dry/flaky. This went away as soon as I started him on the supplements, but now that he has his adult coat, maybe it would look great without it (he's very shiny, thick, full coat). 

But since it supposedly has other health benefits, I keep him on it. JMO.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDIs there that much difference in the effects of the Grizzly or Alaskan Bear oil VS the "cheapo" Salmon oil capsules they have at Walmart?
> 
> Several years ago I gave my dogs Salmon oil and Vit E. But the only place I could notice any difference was in my wallet. I couldn't see any difference in the dogs when they were on it vs when they weren't.


I am not sure if there _ is_ any difference between the "cheapo" caps and the grizzly/alaskan products, but I did start Kelso on the salmon oil (Grizzly) at about 5-6 months as he was having some dandruff. It could have been puppy dandruff ect., but when we got Allie as a rescue and she was at about a year old I will say her coat has improved vastly with the salmon oil.


Some people will say the only difference they notice on more expensive food vs. other types of food is in their wallet as well







Ours have done equally well on grain foods vs grain free foods, the best they do is probably on just raw. Depends on the dog, and what works in my opinion.
But my opinion on this is that the salmon oil works, and well.







for our two!


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know why Rosemary would be added to salmon oil?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDIs there that much difference in the effects of the Grizzly or Alaskan Bear oil VS the "cheapo" Salmon oil capsules they have at Walmart?
> 
> Several years ago I gave my dogs Salmon oil and Vit E. But the only place I could notice any difference was in my wallet. I couldn't see any difference in the dogs when they were on it vs when they weren't.


According to Consumer Reports, there is a HUGE difference in potency (and consistency between batches) between certain brands of vitamins and supplements and others. CR recommends that people buy vitamins and supplements from reputable national manufacturers (and they included Costco's Kirkland brand in this). 

I tend to believe CR since they do their own research in their own independently-funded labs. Obviously, they didn't test Grizzly or other veterinary brands. So I guess it's up to each of us to decide whether the more "expensive" brands are considered "reputable national brands." 

Personally, that's part of the reason that I only buy national brands human grade supplements for my dogs. They're more expensive (or maybe they're not, compared to some brands) but I know that I'm getting what I pay for. With off brands, there's just no way to know that we're not just getting a bunch of filler and not much else. 

With regard to your experience, it seems to me that if we can't see the difference when our dogs are on a supplement (expensive or otherwise) and when they're not, it's just possible that they don't need it. I don't know that all of us humans need to take Fish Oil supplements. It's supposed to be great for us, for our brains and our hearts. But if we're eating a healthy diet high and balanced in essential fatty acids, getting a lot of exercise, fresh air, cognitive and social stimulation, maybe a glass of red wine here and there, (and avoid all the bad-for-you stuff), then we may just not need extra fish oil in a capsule. Or even a multi-vitamin. 

After all, supplements are supposed to provide what we *should* be getting in a good diet, but aren't. If work meticulously and we do it right, then we don't need a supplement. In theory, at least.


----------

